# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..6/28/15



## jd56 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hopefully there was some good finds this past week.
With the 4th of July weekend next week and numerous family gatherings on the horizon there should be some lost treasures found.

Anyway let's see what classics you have found from this past week.  Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

No bike related finds for me but, my kids had me go pickup my new belated Fathers Day present, a Stok grill for our gatherings at our house.
Bad part is, my alternator went out on the way home. 
Good thing I have AAA.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 28, 2015)

*Sunday show And tell*

Picked up this 48 dx special order paint frame and a pair of person supreme pedals from island schwinn ( thanks Brian). I'm currently building the dx. Rob.


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 28, 2015)

I picked up this Girl's Mead Ranger locally. Pretty nice chrome wheels & fork, It appears to be all original except for the tires and grips. Looks to be Westfield made? Can anyone pin down the year it was made?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2015)

z-bikes said:


> I picked up this Girl's Mead Ranger locally. Pretty nice chrome wheels & fork, It appears to be all original except for the tires and grips. Looks to be Westfield made? Can anyone pin down the year it was made?




Nice one! Check serial #:
http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice bike and chrome on that one, I have the same model.
I would bet 1936.
Chris


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 28, 2015)

another good week, i found a couple more DELTA lights, a DELTA wireless dome light  ca. late 20's - early 30's  { i already have 4 others but i had to have this one because it still has the box }  and thanks to a tip from cabe member  "raidingclosets"  a very rare never seen by me before DELTA CUB light


----------



## bikiba (Jun 28, 2015)

Since i am obsessed with hubs  i picked up the old ND on the left and another [ up to 5 now ] model A on the left. Corbin in the middle is keeping them company.


----------



## JKT (Jun 28, 2015)

I picked up this old VAR bike repair stand this week... also I picked up this Elgin Twin Bar locally last week for a really good price but forgot to post it so I'm throwing it in now


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 28, 2015)

This Monark built Elgin showed up on my doorstep. Can anyone tell me what O.P.D. stands for on the BB? Driving my nuts trying to figure it out. 












Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 28, 2015)

the original owner's initials ?
city beginning  with the letter O ----- police dept.?
original production date ?
obsessive pickers disorder?


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Can anyone tell me what O.P.D. stands for on the BB?




Officially pronounced dead. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2015)

Went to neighbor hood sales found  two 5 dollar gold pieces for 4 bucks!. A sterling Navaho bracelet cheap And a delt shelby I think project light..2 bags


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 28, 2015)

See what i mean about those DELTA biscuit lights , hard to find in good working condition. I don't think they were sold separately,I believe they were made exclusively for Shelby  so probably a limited production compared to most other DELTA lights making them hard to find.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2015)

*Sunday finds*

Went to the I 8o swap in Ill. today. Didn' t find any gold pieces but found a couple things I have been looking for.  Earlier this week I posted a 39 Colson frame under "custom " bikes that I put a 50's Shelby springer on. When digging out the Shelby springer I found a boys Rollfast springer that I have had for a few years. [shown leaning against bike] As I took out the rollfast springer I said to myself,"wish I had a rollfast to put this on ".
Well this morning I bought this rollfast bike with the deluxe rear light and directional switch;   two girls tanks with the J. C. Higgins type horn units, and a real nice Pre war Monark springer yoke for a 39 monark 5 bar I am putting together.  Bought it all from George Monty for$350.00
 Now I must admit I have never been a Rollfast fan, but the delux rack with light,tank and springer..... I couldn't resist.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 28, 2015)

Acting on a tip from someone who saw me on an old bike, found this pair behind a barn in 6ft tall weeds. A girls 47 and a boys 48 Monark. The boys has a crusty pedestal light and an aluminum chainring. The farmer told me it would be no problem to weld a new lower bar on the boys bike!


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow That's insane !







redline1968 said:


> Went to neighbor hood sales found  two 5 dollar gold pieces for 4 bucks!. A sterling Navaho bracelet cheap And a delt shelby I think project light..2 bags


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's this weeks new addition....the bike not the wife.  She was a find from 23 years ago


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2015)

*This weeks find*


----------



## 2old2race7 (Jun 28, 2015)

I found this Kalamazoo Cycle Co. Schwinn.  I believe it is a 1941 W3LFC badged for the Kalamazoo Cycle Co.  I probably paid too much for it, but I thought the head badge was pretty unique.


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2015)

1956 american,factory rim brakes,manuel 2 speed,non factory steering knob,grampas bike 









 even has the often missing upper guide spring steel wire


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 28, 2015)

In spirit only.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 28, 2015)

Love that "suicide " knob Spoker. You can tell it's an oldie original as it has the slotted screws.
Clean it up and ride!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 28, 2015)

I found one if Joes famous Shur Spins at a local car show I attended today.


----------



## 41rollfast (Jun 28, 2015)

What years the Ford?! She's beutiful....my favorite truck since I was a kid playing with hotwheels!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2015)

I just won this...I love these wise locks.  This one even has the box


----------



## needcoffee (Jun 29, 2015)

*FFound this yesterday.*



I found this at Elkhorn Flea Market yesterday. The top part shows temperature and also humidity. I already have it on my desk at work.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Attachment isn't working. Try to insert the pic directly into the post. There is a "how to" on the forum. See post #22 of this thread  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?14163-How-to-post-pictures-part-2-!/page3  V/r Shawn


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 29, 2015)

Couple of craigslist finds, went to look at the coppertone Mini twinn, to go with the campus green one, will be 4 squeeling teenage girls on the rides now! Bought it, and ended up coming home with the 70 5 speed fastback, a unicycle, and several tires and a few rims. Beat part is I'm pretty sure I found a cool older guy to talk bikes with and I'll look out for stuff he's interested in and he will do the same for me, great part is he's only 10 miles away. Like someone here said before, bikes collect the nicest people!! Great week here, other than the rain, have a great week guys, happy hunting!! Joe


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks! 1940 


41rollfast said:


> What years the Ford?! She's beutiful....my favorite truck since I was a kid playing with hotwheels!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 29, 2015)

My treasures for the week


----------



## spoker (Jun 29, 2015)

that sky blue color on the fast back is really awesome,especially when in the sun!!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 29, 2015)

Had this waiting for me on the porch Wednesday.  Turned out pretty nice after a little polishing.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow sharp ride...


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not a Schwinn fan, but I love that one!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive had that happen once too!I went out for groceries and came back to find someone had just left am awesome prewar Schwinn on MY porch too!! Weird!! 
GREAT bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 30, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ive had that happen once too!I went out for groceries and came back to find someone had just left am awesome prewar Schwinn on MY porch too!! Weird!!
> GREAT bike!!!!!!!!!




Huh...that never happens to me.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 30, 2015)

I know its not sunday and I might be late to add this but I won this bike at a Chinese Auction!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## airflo11 (Jun 30, 2015)

That is an awesome bike !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  :eek: Chinese auction..How much was shipping?!?


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I know its not sunday and I might be late to add this but I won this bike a Chinese Auction!
> View attachment 222817View attachment 222818
> View attachment 222819
> View attachment 222820
> View attachment 222821




Very cool bike! I think people under value these. The are very unique. And rare.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn George, that's a nice pickup...and not a scratch or corrosion on it...unbelievable!
Are you sure you don't have a time travel machine?
Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 30, 2015)

Yah Chris I got in my DeLorean and went back in time!


----------



## Dave K (Jun 30, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I know its not sunday and I might be late to add this but I won this bike at a Chinese Auction!
> View attachment 222817View attachment 222818
> View attachment 222819
> View attachment 222820
> View attachment 222821




Do you have this bike in hand or are these just the auction pictures?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 30, 2015)

Whats a chinese auction? And dayum!!! What a bike!

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes I got the bike.....it will be out for the East coast Coaster ride!


----------



## Dave K (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't comprehend how this bike wound up in China?!?!  Nice score that must be one of the best GZ around.


----------



## haschebrown (Jul 4, 2015)

When you said Chinese auction I assumed you meant an auction where you buy a bunch of tickets and place any amount of tickets into a bin designated for certain items. Then they randomly pull a ticket to win each item individually.  Is that what you meant?


----------

